# lol bump



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

Just sayin'...


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

skotti said:


> Just sayin'...


 Lol


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

LoLz and Things that have Bumpz 
(o)Y(o)


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

give up back our thread bump 

:thumbup:


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

Rub-ISH said:


> (o)Y(o)


 Don't push it :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

< Sigh > Just not the same.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

MisterJJ said:


> < Sigh > Just not the same.


 LL


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

i miss the old thread


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

(_y_)
| __ |


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

MisterJJ said:


> < Sigh > Just not the same.


Agreed but got to make the best of it


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Wheres da bewbs?


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

LOL Bump?

Is this funny?


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

LOL Bump?

Is this funny?


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

NE1 got funny pics of a Speedo bag?


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

NE1 got funny pics of a AMC Gremlin?


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

Bezor said:


> LOL Bump?
> 
> Is this funny?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

VWAddict said:


> (_y_)
> | __ |


she's a bit stocky, eh?


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

well there's this classic:


----------



## FullP (Apr 28, 2007)

Can we post lighter (.) (.) pics or ?

:thumbup:


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

Rub-ISH said:


>


She has tits. 

I can provide proof.


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)




----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)




----------



## FullP (Apr 28, 2007)




----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

MachnickiA3 said:


>


Classic...


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Okay back on track finally


----------



## grubble (Oct 28, 2007)

Time to introduce some Green-friendly pics to this thread:


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3758077-lol-bump!/page679


----------



## SDNavyCPOVR6 (Sep 11, 2004)

Rub-ISH said:


>


Yeah...what the guy in black says.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

sabba said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3758077-lol-bump!/page679


It was that totally inappropriate bike discussion that did it...


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

JRutter said:


> It was that totally inappropriate bike discussion that did it...


ok- no more bike discussions. Especially tandems :screwy:


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

It all feels so empty... Like revisionist history....


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)




----------



## ulua4me2004 (Aug 15, 2007)

Boring bump


----------



## JustMike (Jun 10, 2002)

What, no Audi content yet? btw what ever happened to the picture of an A3 thread?


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

JustMike said:


> What, not Audi content yet? btw what ever happened to the picture of an A3 thread?


You mean The Official Pic Whoring Thread?
http://forums.fourtitude.com/showth...Whoring-Thread/page53&p=68025207#post68025207
Audi Content


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

FullP said:


>



http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?3758077

have fun!


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

tcardio said:


> http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?3758077
> 
> have fun!


Page 678 will be the page that lives in infamy! Best page ever, even Kanye thinks so


----------



## NY_Avant (Jan 10, 2009)

tcardio said:


> Page 678 will be the page that lives in infamy! Best page ever, even Kanye thinks so


 I still can't figure out who could possibly be offended by it, pretty pathetic IMO
opcorn:


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

NY_Avant said:


> I still can't figure out who could possibly be offended by it, pretty pathetic IMO
> opcorn:


Maybe it was the horse death...


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

JustMike said:


> What, not Audi content yet? btw what ever happened to the picture of an A3 thread?


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4804433-Pic-of-A3-game...&highlight=a3+game


----------



## FullP (Apr 28, 2007)

tcardio thanks for the contribution  :thumbup:


----------



## JustMike (Jun 10, 2002)

abadidol said:


> You mean The Official Pic Whoring Thread?
> http://forums.fourtitude.com/showth...Whoring-Thread/page53&p=68025207#post68025207
> Audi Content


No, the take a picture of your audi @ White Castle, or 7-11, or whatever and whoever gets it, gets to request the next picture?

ok found, i answered b4 i got that post 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4804433-Pic-of-A3-game...


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

No Ticket!


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

abadidol said:


> No Ticket!


my friend showed me that last night, HILARIOUS! :thumbup:


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

abadidol said:


> No Ticket!


Never mind no ticket... he's so not into getting wrapped up in paperwork associated with international crap, that he doesn't even GLANCE at the rental agreement!

Gotta love the straight-talk though!


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

x SMURF x said:


> my friend showed me that last night, HILARIOUS! :thumbup:


typical CHP full of piss and vinegar!


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

tcardio said:


> typical CHP full of piss and vinegar!



I think it must have been that cop on 280 at Bunker Hill Rd


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

You will get violated.


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

guiltyblade said:


> You will get violated.


Germany Boi!


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

Bump for bewbs, please


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

skotti said:


> Bump for bewbs, please


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)




----------



## ulua4me2004 (Aug 15, 2007)

VWAddict said:


>


You owe me 2:12 minutes my friend......:laugh:


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

ulua4me2004 said:


> You owe me 2:12 minutes my friend......:laugh:


Agreed.


This has potential though.....


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)




----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

Huzzah! It lives!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

So many beautiful, proud, German women :thumbup:


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

My wife is fairly intelligent but when it comes to tech stuff... well... I got this email today:

"There was a DVD on top of the DVD player I gave away, I was just wondering if that was the cleaner DVD. May be I should not have put into the bag with the player."

Maybe I'll tell her to give away the DVD rewinder too.


----------



## tyrone.minton (Aug 2, 2010)

Pleather bumps!


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

16 days without the 3, due to electrical gremlins :banghead:

Started out as, got back from Europe, Saturday morning opened the glovebox and the handle came off in my hand. Wedged the glovebox closed, hoping that would turn off the light . . . not. By Tuesday the battery was dead. Took it to the dealer, they check it out and say, drive it around for 30 minutes and the battery will recharge . . . not. Later that afternoon, get a jump, take the car back to the dealer, now the car will not start using a jump box. Get a loaner A4 and the dealer says they have to order a new ECU. 15 days later, the dealer is waiting for a part to clear customs next Tuesday. 

No complaints about the dealer, kudos actually, just miss the 3 :banghead:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Woke up this morning from a terrible nightmare:

It started as I was walking out of my apartment building. I was walking through the parking lot and some guy was driving around like he was hammered or something going over the islands and swerving all over the place, but not going very fast so it was easy to avoid. I just watched and thought it was odd but carried on. As I rounded the corner of the building and my car came into view, there was someone near it with a cardboard box full of tools. I thought this was odd as well, but I continued towards my car. As my sister and I approached it, the man near my car began to walk away nonchalantly with his toolbox. He got about 15-20 feet away and threw everything on the ground. He was clearly pissed. I told my sister to just get in the car and I did the same. I began backing out of the space and felt the car moving up and down significantly. I checked the rear-view and saw two men (presumably the drunk and the tool man) on my rear bumper jumping up and down. So, I floored it in reverse until one disappeared and the other fell off and I drove over him.

Then I woke up.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

robs92jettv2.0 said:


> Woke up this morning from a terrible nightmare:


Okay... Here's my nightmare story from many years ago:

I'm walking out to my car at night. All is normal. I unlock the car, get in, and start the car. It's just like a perfectly normal situation. I put the car in reverse and check the rearview mirror and I see the face of a stranger sitting in the back seat! I bolted into a seated position in bed with my heart absolutely racing. Adrenaline was pumping like mad and it took a long time to get back to sleep. That was the first and only time I had such an extreme reaction to a nightmare.

Then, I go out to my car in the morning and... My stereo had been stolen.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

How about bewbs instead of nightmares?
And please- no nightmare bewbs- for those, go HERE: http://forums.subdriven.com/showthr...a-Date-is-Over...after-3-Decades-of-Searching!


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

opcorn:

I've got 2 similar dreams that took place last year while i lived in Louisiana:

When I worked in LA, I had a long stretch of cane field lined roads that I usually enjoyed at 90-100 mph on my way to work. At one point you have to slow down for a rail crossing. The rail road made a nearly 90 degree turn and led to Dow chemical plants.

The Dream: I'm cruising my usual ways to work, when an out of control train starts loosing its double stacked containers all over the intersection in front of me.

The next morning: I get a call from one of my kitchen staff alerting me that a train derailed just 2 miles from me and is spilling molten sulphur into the bayou. 


Second dream:

I'm driving with my buddy and pull up to a gas station. My buddy asks if I need anything before he walks in. I tell him to see if they have any glazed donuts.

The next morning: I get to work. For the first time ever, my head waitress walks up to me with a box of donuts she brought for the morning staff. She opens it up and invites me to help my self........wait for it.........a glazed donut was the top one.  I ate it. I like to think of it as my devil donut.

opcorn:


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)




----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)




----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Anyone else notice that the madness that used to be contained within the lol bump thread has now splurted onto every other thread?


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

MisterJJ said:


> Anyone else notice that the madness that used to be contained within the lol bump thread has now splurted onto every other thread?


I sure do. Too bad there isn't a trusted thread with a solid foundation that could both contain all off topic posts for cleanliness all while also acting as an easy to find thread to read laugh and sometimes even cry...

/sigh


----------



## tyrone.minton (Aug 2, 2010)

I really enjoy the top of page 2! I actually look forward to it. I'll be sad when we move on to page 3.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Only 23,693 more posts till we catch up with the old LOL thread. :banghead:


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)




----------



## Wkbrdfiend (Dec 3, 2008)

holy ......... as each one passed, all I could say was, "no that one is crazy... no, THAT one is crazy!"


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

got a great birthday (10/19) present from Maricopa County Superior Court today, I get to be on a jury . . . Bump

4 days away from work 

I wonder what mod I do with the jury pay . . . :laugh:


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

I hope for you that you are getting jury pay and paid time off from work.

Otherwise the only thing you will be able to afford with that jury pay is some pine tree air freshners.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

rawaudi said:


> I hope for you that you are getting jury pay and paid time off from work.
> 
> Otherwise the only thing you will be able to afford with that jury pay is some pine tree air freshners.


ltmftw

I have been in the fine state of AZ all week (sitting at the gate to fly home as I type this) for work. My first night out here I developed a lovely case of thrush. This is the worst thing ever. This whole trip has been miserable because of it. I can barely speak and eating is a definite no-go.:banghead::banghead::thumbdown:


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

Have a look guys. 

http://www.escortradar.com/iq/?utm_...1d&hq_e=el&hq_m=849619&hq_l=1&hq_v=13381896a4


Would it be wise to wait a while on this while they work out the bugs?


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)




----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Someday some new guy is going to join when this thread is >500 pages or so, and he's going to wonder where it came from, and start reading from page 1 and he'll never _really_ get it.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

abadidol said:


>


LMAO:laugh::laugh::laugh:
I'm a dog lover (cats suck a$$)- and I have a warped sense of humor. This made me LOL!
THANKS- sometimes, it's the little things that make you laugh.
And alcohol.


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

robs92jettv2.0 said:


> Someday some new guy is going to join when this thread is >500 pages or so, and he's going to wonder where it came from, and start reading from page 1 and he'll never _really_ get it.


kinda like what i did for the old lol bump thread...except that was the original one


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

this is post 23733 to the LOL thread. They may lock the old one but it still lives in the far reaches of the internet. I don't care what post count currently exists on the new thread so just post your LOL with the next number and the thread stays alive
http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?3758077-lol-bump!


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

robs92jettv2.0 said:


> ltmftw
> 
> I have been in the fine state of AZ all week (sitting at the gate to fly home as I type this) for work. My first night out here I developed a lovely case of thrush. This is the worst thing ever. This whole trip has been miserable because of it. I can barely speak and eating is a definite no-go.:banghead::banghead::thumbdown:


Stop eating the taint?

I just did Sacto to Denver to Dallas to Phoenix to Sacto....in one day. Don't ask, I can't tell.

Being away on the road while sick is the ultimate fail that I wish on no one.


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

tcardio said:


> this is post 23733 to the LOL thread. They may lock the old one but it still lives in the far reaches of the internet. I don't care what post count currently exists on the new thread so just post your LOL with the next number and the thread stays alive
> http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?3758077-lol-bump!


REally?
Did anyone get the reason for the LOL bump lock? 
Really?

Seriously, folks? 

Was there smoke and no fire?


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

Bezor said:


> I just did Sacto to Denver to Dallas to Phoenix to Sacto....in one day. Don't ask, I can't tell.


That is F'n nuts! How many Redbulls???


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

x SMURF x said:


> kinda like what i did for the old lol bump thread...except that was the original one


Same


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

robs92jettv2.0 said:


> Someday some new guy is going to join when this thread is >500 pages or so, and he's going to wonder where it came from, and start reading from page 1 and he'll never _really_ get it.


That is assuming we make it that far with this one without it getting locked, but i would rather have the old one back...


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

WTF IT COMES IN 1?


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

lets get this thing back on track.


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

t_white said:


> lets get this thing back on track.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)




----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Got news from George that we may get our thread back. :thumbup:


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

eddiefury said:


> That is F'n nuts! How many Redbulls???


 I had the help from an very good travel agency. No layovers from her planning of connecting flights. With her planning and my planning everyone was where they needed to be for me to get my work done. I even got 45 min in Dallas to have a solid lunch. 

In total from the time I left my home to my return the whole deal was 18 hours, 3 hours of that was drive time. 

I love my job.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

MachnickiA3 said:


> I sure do. Too bad there isn't a trusted thread with a solid foundation that could both contain all off topic posts for cleanliness all while also acting as an easy to find thread to read laugh and sometimes even cry...
> 
> /sigh


 :wipe tear:

such a thread would surely bring honor to fourtitude

not to mention increase traffic of the demographic most likely to spend money with advertisers

/sigh


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

We are a bunch of protestant women who have never had sexual relations compared to the E46Fanatics forum. 

Just saying. Having a fireman hose every thread simply because he personally is offended is not a board standard. You can't have rougue mods running amouk targeting certain threads "just because a line has been crossed".. What line, whose definition of such line? Most firefighters I now relish the very nature that is LOL Bump thread and would likewise be offended by its demise. 

Who has ever met a firefighter that's demure and shy of his manhood? ahahahahah!


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

JRutter said:


> :wipe tear:
> 
> such a thread would surely bring honor to fourtitude
> 
> ...


 +1


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

skotti said:


>


 :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

neu318 said:


>


 And now we're back to the regularly scheduled program.:thumbup::beer:


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Veddy nice. -Veddy nice indeed! 

-She looks like SHE knows that it's not for stirring the tea with...


----------



## dkenn75 (May 22, 2008)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Yes.


----------



## canz92 (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

Slow lol day bump.... 
Some old school Quattro


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

abadidol said:


> Slow lol day bump....
> Some old school Quattro


 WANT.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

x SMURF x said:


> WANT.


 x2


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

x SMURF x said:


> WANT.


 Where we're going, we don't need roads. 

That thing is legit.


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

robs92jettv2.0 said:


> Where we're going, we don't need roads.
> 
> That thing is legit.


 alright who is in for a Famiry purchase of a conversion of our cars to THAT


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

x SMURF x said:


> alright who is in for a Famiry purchase of a conversion of our cars to THAT


 Im in, except nowadays it would be more like this...


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

x SMURF x said:


> alright who is in for a Famiry purchase of a conversion of our cars to THAT


 Gives a whole new meaning to twin-screw but, what the **** is famiry?? Is it supposed to be family, but with the tp accent? That's my only guess...


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

robs92jettv2.0 said:


> Gives a whole new meaning to twin-screw but, what the **** is famiry?? Is it supposed to be family, but with the tp accent? That's my only guess...


 I was wondering that too...then... 

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=famiry 

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=famiry


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

abadidol said:


> I was wondering that too...then...
> 
> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=famiry
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=famiry


 That's exactly what I did, but that only slightly reassured me. You never can tell in this place.


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

abadidol said:


> Im in, except nowadays it would be more like this...


 that is pretty awesome, id rather the other ones tho... 

but i hate ken block, he PAID his way into rally he is a TERRIBLE driver, if uve seen tho gymakahn (sp?) each thing he does in the video is prolly the 20th take, cuz hes just that bad. i dont respect him at all. /end rant


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

robs92jettv2.0 said:


> Gives a whole new meaning to twin-screw but, what the **** is famiry?? Is it supposed to be family, but with the tp accent? That's my only guess...





abadidol said:


> I was wondering that too...then...
> 
> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=famiry
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=famiry


 well as far as i have learned...we can't actually do "group" buys in this forum. and i guess saying FAMILY is very close to group...so famiry isn't a LEGIT word so i guess its a loop-hole? maybez? possibly? idk my $0.02


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

x SMURF x said:


> we can't actually do "group" buys in this forum.


 THAT, I didn't know.:thumbup:


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

abadidol said:


> I was wondering that too...then...
> 
> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=famiry
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/definephp?term=famiry


 Okay TP, which kind of FOB are you?: 


Twinkie 
- Besides your nationality, there is little to distinguish you from white people 
- Your significant other is not Asian and never has been 
- You have few Asian friends, if any 
- You are embarrassed at family events because you cannot speak your language and everyone has to switch to English to communicate with you 
- You have no idea that the other types of Asians on this list even exist 
- You think Hello Kitty is dumb and do not know what Sanrio is 
- You are the only Asian on this list that does not know what Bubble Tea is 
- You drive a Ford or some other domestic car and if you drive a Honda, it is stock 

Asian-American 
- You claim yourself as Asian, but real Asians think you're whitewashed and non-Asians see you as a foreigner. You fit in nowhere 
- You have heard of Bubble Tea but have never actually had any 
- You are confused about your cultural identity and express this frustration through spoken word performances at your college 
- You read A. magazine and think it's great 
- You do not know who Leon, Aaron, Sammi, Hikki, or Kangta are 
- You are only vaguely aware of the other Asians below 

Yap (Young Asian Professional) 
- You are in one of these professions: 
a) Medicine / Pharmaceutical 
b) Engineering 
c) Finance 
d) Investment Banking 
e) Accounting 
- Most of your wardrobe was purchased at Banana Republic 
- You go to "mixers" on Thursday nights to meet other Yaps and talk about the Dow Jones. 
- You did exactly what your parents wanted you to do and as a result, your life is hella boring 
- Your apartment/home is decorated almost exclusively with stuff from Pier 1 
- Your parents always talk to their friends about how much money you make. If they don't, then you're a dissapointment 

Fob (Fresh Off tha Boat) 
- You were not born in America 
- You know who Leon, Aaron, Sammi, Hikki, and Kangta are. In fact, you have seen them at Atlantic City or Las Vegas recently 
- You speak your native language fluently and so do all your friends 
- You do not have any non-Asian friends 
- Your parents do not speak any English 
- When you speak English, you like to make everything plural 
- You get extremely good grades in school 
- You cannot dance 
- Your fashion sense comes from whatever country you're from and you incorporate nothing from American fashion into your wardrobe 

SuperFob 
- Your command of the English language is minimal and you don't care 
- You like dim sum chicken feet 
- You do not own a single CD, VCD, Video game, or DVD that isn't bootlegged 
- Your only hangout is Chinatown 
- All the lights in your house are fluorescent 
- You dry your cloths outside your window 
- You need a haircut 
- You either smell like cigarettes or food 

Fobabee 
- You are an Asian-American or Twinkie who has recently "awoken" 
- You have a newly found fetish of Asian girls/boys 
- You have taken the Asian Studies course at college 
- You are trying to learn as much as possible about your culture to make up for your lifetime of trying to be white (Twinkie ; Banana) or Black (Chigger ; Tea egg) 
- If you are lucky, you will grow to become Fobulous 

Gangsta Fob (Fobsta) 
- You have shot another Asian 
- Your favorite hangout is a pool hall 
- When you talk, you sound like a cross between a Fob and an urban black kid 
- Your hair looks silly, but no one will tell you because you'll shoot them 
- You have a serious gambling problem 
- You are a Rice-boy, but your mods are cheap and are never painted to match the rest of your car 
- No one tells you your rice ride looks cheap because you'll shoot them 
- You want to have a Tab girlfriend, but can only get Hoochie Tabs 

Tab (Trendy Asian B*tch) 
- You shop at A/X, Bebe and Club Monaco 
- You only wear black and will occasionally wear white to "mix it up" 
- You do not weigh more than 105 lbs 
- You have never paid for dinner at a restaurant in your life 
- Platform heels are your favorite 
- You are a makeup expert, in fact, you appear completely flawless 
- You do not smile in public 
- You are the object of desire of all Asian men and you know it 
- You smoke 
- Your cell phone is completely customized 
- On the inside flip of your cell phone is a sticker pic of you and your man 
- Somewhere in your purse is a Sanrio item 
- You only date Asian and will only date a boy with a nice car 
- You are often seen with Rice-boys 
- You never travel alone. You are either in the company of other Tabs or your Rice-boy boyfriend 

Hoochie Tab 
- You are an import car model 
- Your boobs are not real 
- There are naked pictures of you floating around on the internet somewhere 
- Stiletto heels are your favorite 
- Your role models are Francine Dee and Kaila Yu 
- Your boyfriend is a Gangsta Fob 
- You cheat on your boyfriend 
- Unlike most Asians, you do not do well in school 

Rice-Boy 
- You drive an Asian import. Usually a Honda or Acura 
- Your souped up car (known as a Rice-ride or Rice-rocket) is unrecognizable from it's original stock form 
- Your exhaust pipe is big enough for your head to fit in 
- The spoiler on your car looks like it was made by Boeing 
- The interior of your car also looks like it was designed by Boeing 
- You always drive like you are racing someone 
- You are not afraid of dying in a crash, but you are afraid of speed bumps and parking lot on-ramps 
- The only other person besides yourself who can sit in your car is your 105 lbs Tab girlfriend. If anyone else sits in your car, the entire bottom of it will be touching the ground 
- Even though your car is a Honda, it goes faster and is worth more than a Lotus Esprit 
- If you drive a Civic, your dream car is a Supra. If you drive a Supra, your dream car is a Skyline (which you can never have). Poor Rice-boy. 

Fobulous 
- You speak perfect English and you are fluent in your native language 
- You have Asian friends as well as non-Asian friends 
- You listen to Asian pop as well as American music 
- You are equally aware of both popular American culture and Asian pop culture 
- You are a good dancer 
- You date Asian by choice even though you could rock the opposite sex of any other race 
- You are a good designer and have superior Html skills 
- You have an Apt107 page AND an AA page and the guest books in both are packed 
- For you, FOB stands for Fabulous Oriental Being 
- You have lots of Asian pride 

Pob 
- A Filipino fob. 
- Words that start with F tend to be pronounced with a P. (**** you..Pobarized version: PUCK you) 
- FUll accent 
"Lets go take some sticker pickiez la! xD Kekezzz" 

"Puck You mother pucker!" 


http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Fob&defid=1101024


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

MisterJJ said:


> Okay TP, which kind of FOB are you?:
> 
> Rice-Boy
> - You drive an Asian import. Usually a Honda or Acura
> ...


 this part made me laugh the hardest:laugh:


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

lol


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

lol. 



bump!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

hahabump


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

tdotA3mike said:


>


 :what:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 21, 2008)

so what do A3 folks listen here? Well, there is a keyword here that whoever types in a content will receive $20.00 coupon. 

PS: I rather put my Nikes on that S6 before those wheels, sorry, but why?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> so what do A3 folks listen here? Well, there is a keyword here that whoever types in a content will receive $20.00 coupon.


 :screwy: huh? 

Do you mean what type of music do we listen to?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

This thread is so far off-track it's no longer funny.


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> so what do A3 folks listen here? Well, there is a keyword here that whoever types in a content will receive $20.00 coupon.
> 
> PS: I rather put my Nikes on that S6 before those wheels, sorry, but why?


 
im so confused. 



on a side note, i want to know who the hell carries a forge boost tap.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

I need to learn kung fu before next riding season:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

WHAT!:what::sly:


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

rawaudi said:


> I need to learn kung fu before next riding season:


 TP, is this a skill all Asians possess?


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

MisterJJ said:


> Okay TP, which kind of FOB are you?:
> 
> 
> Twinkie
> ...


 i got the relevant ones from all of them that describes TP: 

someone give it a name! 
-You have never had a significant other 
-You claim yourself as Asian, but real Asians think you're whitewashed and non-Asians see you as a -foreigner. You fit in nowhere 
-Your command of the English language is minimal and you don't care 
-You need a haircut 
-You like dim sum chicken feet 
-You have a newly found fetish of Asian boys 
-When you talk, you sound like a cross between a Fob and an urban black kid 
-Your hair looks silly, but no one will tell you because you'll shoot them 
-You are a Rice-boy, but your mods are cheap and are never painted to match the rest of your car 
-You do not smile in public 
-There are naked pictures of you floating around on the internet somewhere 
-Your exhaust pipe is big enough for your head to fit in 
-You always drive like you are racing someone 
-You have lots of Asian pride


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

forgot this one 

- You have Asian friends as well as non-Asian friends


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

test


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

i barely come in here caus u guys post too many NWS stuff


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

cry about it


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> test


 welcome to the party!


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Anyone have any experience with the Lexus IS-F? 

Someone in my development just got one and it is dead sexy!


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3758077-lol-bump!&p=68199530&posted=1#post68199530 

please move all convo's it's re-opened


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

Goodbye replacement lol bump (no !) thread. 

The lack of ! really showed in number of posts and quality of content.


----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

abadidol said:


> Goodbye replacement lol bump (no !) thread.
> 
> The lack of ! really showed in number of posts and quality of content.


----------

